# Which of these resorts is the best?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok I plan to buy a season pass to a resort this year, but I do not know which to go for.

these are my options

Liberty
Whitetail
Roundtop

which should I do?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Suck it up and go 7springs.


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

con3593 said:


> Ok I plan to buy a season pass to a resort this year, but I do not know which to go for.
> 
> these are my options
> 
> ...


They all suck, but a Season's pass will let you board all 3. Going to Whitetail is like hitting the clubs in DC on the weekend, long lines and same faces.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they are all the same company so 1 season pass = all 3 resorts.

i usually split my time between whitetail and liberty pretty evenly. definitely rode liberty more last season tho.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

IMO a season pass is a waste to Liberty, Whitetail and Roundtop. Get the Advantage card. The snow conditions are just to iffy to invest in a season pass. I prefer Liberty on weekends, get there early and bail around noon(also has a good bar). Whitetail during the week is good(No bar, so that sucks). Roundtop pretty much never go there, 30 miles further and not worth the extra drive.

MDC


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mdc said:


> IMO a season pass is a waste to Liberty, Whitetail and Roundtop. Get the Advantage card. The snow conditions are just to iffy to invest in a season pass. I prefer Liberty on weekends, get there early and bail around noon(also has a good bar). Whitetail during the week is good(No bar, so that sucks). Roundtop pretty much never go there, 30 miles further and not worth the extra drive.
> 
> MDC


good call mdc, i agree with you totally. i'm close enough that i'm going to do the night club card with the advantage card option. 

where you from?


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

T.J. I'm from Springfield, VA. Live in Syracuse, NY now. Just moved up here this summer. Looking forward to a real winter for once. Love the DC area, but I'm enjoying it up here. Will be hitting the NY, and VT resorts a lot this winter.

It's weird I found this forum and a lot of the posters are from VA/MD/DC area and the CNY area. 

MDC


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

mdc said:


> IMO a season pass is a waste to Liberty, Whitetail and Roundtop. Get the Advantage card.
> MDC


That's what I ment, Advantage pass card. Good call, but they all still suck so go to Snowshoe!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Rice, you are correct. Snowshoe is a good resort. By far the best in the mid atlantic.


----------

